# Hello! Don’t tell the mrs but I’ve fallen for espresso



## Flyingdoc93 (May 5, 2020)

Hello from Nottingham!

I love espresso. Straight up, no milk - let's be honest it's better than sex.

Anyway, a few years ago when I was a medical student I purchased my first coffee machine. Bean to cup - Delonghi - knew nothing other than my mates one tasted a million times better than the dirty word that is instant...

6 years on and 2 cups a day later we are still in business. However, it is now time to upgrade and move up. I am chasing the illusive god like shot. I know nothing as such and need some help.

I was thinking about a Eureka Mignon Specialita grinder and a Silvia as a setup - is this a wise choice? Would a hand grinder be equally good just slower? It's only me who drinks it so rate is not an issue...

budget sub £1k and we shouldn't ruffle too many feathers!

cheers


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

What a time to be a doctor.

You deserve a coffee.

Specialita is a great choice, at the price point there is nothing better in my opinion. I have them for sale. Check us out.

As for coffee machines, Silvia or Classic are both great, probably on par with each other. Perhaps keep an eye out on here for a used one. Occasionally I see a used Bezzera Hobby come up. They do not get much love due to lack of market penetration but are a great option.

As you are all about espresso I think one of these will keep you happy for quite a while. You could even add a PID if you want a little more control.


----------



## Flyingdoc93 (May 5, 2020)

Thanks! It is indeed an interesting time - I left to be a pilot actually but am now helping out on the side!

Im really struggling to choose between the Silvia and the Classic - people say they are very similar and others say not so and the price variation is worth it... if you're not into the milk aspect does that make a difference?

What's the very best price you could do on the grinder (inc vat!) 😉


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Hope she throws you out, you can buy what you want then 😎welcome


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

Flyingdoc93 said:


> Silvia and the Classic


 I don't know for definite as I haven't owned either, but I am a diligent researcher and was seriously considering the same thing recently - ended up concluding Classic in the end, I think mainly because the proper solenoid and full size portafilter but don't quite remember the rest - do remember that it was definitely the better choice for me - also you have to get either a 2019 Pro Classic or one from before 2015... My friend just bought this setup actually, brand new Classic and Specialita - then you need to get the PID update and you are sorted for a good few years 

And med student to pilot! That's a transition


----------



## Flyingdoc93 (May 5, 2020)

Thanks guys! More research required!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

you deserve a better machine


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

If it's only you that drinks coffee and you drink espresso you should consider a Pavoni. You can pick up a good used one for £200 and they are capable of making very good shots. You'll also have plenty left for a really good grinder.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Flyingdoc93 said:


> Hello from Nottingham!
> 
> I love espresso. Straight up, no milk - let's be honest it's better than sex.
> 
> ...


 'let's be honest it's better than sex.' Oof, maybe in Nottingham 

Secondhand could be a great option and get the Eureka grinder people have mentioned. Check out the 'For Sale' section of this site as people here tend to look after their machines and they're generally good to deal with. Classic and grinder would save a lot too.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

niche zero plus cafelat robot?


----------



## Flyingdoc93 (May 5, 2020)

Even more research to do - cheers! This Classic vs Silvio thing is driving me mad


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Classic


----------



## Flyingdoc93 (May 5, 2020)

Well from your signature it's not going to be a Sage 🙃


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Flyingdoc93 said:


> Well from your signature it's not going to be a Sage 🙃


 Haha Classic will serve you well, parts galore and quite a few mods to do.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Flyingdoc93 said:


> I love espresso. Straight up, no milk - let's be honest it's better than sex.


 You are doing it wrong.......


----------



## adam85 (Feb 16, 2018)

Drewster said:


> You are doing it wrong.......


 The coffee, or sex ???


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Bezzera Hobby is also a very good choice. Not that popular but Bezzera is a very solid brand. As BlackCatCoffee mentioned it before it will do a decent job.

You can check some of the reviews online, Whole Latte Love for example.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

adam85 said:


> The coffee, or sex ???


 Being pedantic: That depends.....

a) If the sex is really bad
- then the coffee being better wouldn't be hard (fnar-fnar) 
and you could extrapolate that both could be improved.

b) If the sex is pretty good - just the coffee "better"
- then the target ought still to be improving the sex

c) If the coffee is exquisite - then still scope to improve the sex

d) (Worst case scenario)
If the coffee is actually dire (and the sex worse)
- then :-( :-( :-( :-(


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

adam85 said:


> The coffee, or sex ???


 Maybe the sex was like his coffee used to be.. instant :classic_rolleyes: :classic_laugh:


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Nobody has mentioned the La Pavoni yet. Pair one with a Niche and you'll make lovely espresso..









Plus they are fantastic at steaming milk..









Both pics from this morning. Have to say a milk thermometer is also worth while getting as I've been steaming milk far too long previously.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Maybe the sex was like his coffee used to be.. instant :classic_rolleyes: :classic_laugh:


 or freeze dried 😛



Rhys said:


> Nobody has mentioned the La Pavoni yet. Pair one with a Niche and you'll make lovely espresso..


 post 8


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

At only two coffees a day a second hand La Pav (£250?) and a new Feld travel or JX-pro grinder (£150-180) could get you quite a long way?

Would leave loads of money left over for boiler/brew pressure gauge mod, fancy scales, nice tamper and single hole steam tip as well...


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Silvia vs Classic? It's pretty similar for both machines. They're both single boilers, both thermostat controlled from the factory, both 58mm portafilters. The Silvia's larger boiler takes a little longer to warm up to both brew and steam temperatures, but it has the advantage of more steam and more hot water ready when it gets there. They're pretty much of a muchness with each other to be honest. And now the Classic's price is comparable with the Silvia the cost argument is close to a wash too.

In short, both good machines, good value for money even new. Buy whichever one you like the look of most. And that £1k budget should allow a Mignon specialita on top plus some good coffee too. One recommended add on, is a coffee subscription one or more from the many roasters that offer that service. A fresh bag of coffee arriving every month is a great thing to find on your door mat, and the variety of tastes


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

The moral of the story is: one should never mention coffee and sex in the same sentence, let alone comparing them.


----------



## Flyingdoc93 (May 5, 2020)

The lesson has been learnt!

Thanks for all your help. I have gone with the Eureka Mignon Specialita grinder and the Classic (pre 2015) as the setup along with a few bits. Big thanks to Black Cat for all the advice and time spent and for sorting me out with the grinder!

The bean to cup has also been sold


----------



## smatty (May 4, 2020)

Good effort, maybe your mrs will develop a taste for brews from the classic.

Mine prefers instant coffee flavoured drink, heresy!


----------



## Flyingdoc93 (May 5, 2020)

She doesn't mind if I add lots and lots of milk or syrup - essentially the more like a pudding the better


----------

